#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Ατομικός επιτοίχιος καυστήρας - λέβητας πετρελαίου επιδοτείται;

## zak

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα. Σήμερα μετά από επικοινωνία με το helpdesk του προγράμματος εξοικονομώ (τηλ. 2106241840) μου απάντησαν ότι δεν επιδοτείται ατομικός καυστήρας λέβητας πετρελαίου αλλά μόνο φυσικού αερίου! Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Η περίπτωσή μου είναι μεμονωμένο διαμέρισμα 2ου ορόφου όπου ο ιδιοκτήτης επιθυμεί να αποδεσμευτεί από τον κεντρικό λέβητα της πολυκατοικίας και να βάλει ατομικό πετρελαίου. Αν δεν ισχύει αυτή η απαγόρευση που μου είπαν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος περιορισμός στην επιλογή του ατομικού λέβητα; πχ να έχει κάποιες προδιαγραφές της ΤΟΤΕΕ;

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## asak

Σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό προγράμματος υπάρχει η εξής αναφορά:
"Ειδικά για την περίπτωση πρότασης αντικατάστασης καυστήρα/ λέβητα πετρελαίου Βµε νέο 
ίδιας  τεχνολογίας  θα  πρέπει  Βµε  βάση  τα  χαρακτηριστικά  τους  και  τα  αποτελέσΒµατα  της 
ανάλυσης  καυσαερίων  να  τεκΒµηριώνεται  επαρκώς,  από  τον  Ενεργειακό  Επιθεωρητή,  η 
ανάγκη για την αλλαγή έναντι συντήρησης ή χηΒµικού καθαρισΒµού (π.χ. λέβητας που έχει 
υποστεί ανεπανόρθωτες φθορές). "

Συνεπώς δεν ισχύει ότι δεν επιδοτείται καυστήρας/λέβητας πετρελαίου, ισχύει ότι επιδοτείται, εφόσον τεκμηριωθεί επαρκώς.
Στη δική σου περίπτωση δεν επιδοτείται γιατί ο μοναδικός λόγος είναι η αποδέσμευση από τον κεντρικό λέβητα.

----------


## zak

Ευχαριστώ asak. Ισως ο μοναδικός τρόπος να επιδοτηθεί η καινούργια ατομική εγκατάσταση είναι αν ο υπάρχων κεντρικός λέβητας είναι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση, σωστά;

----------


## asak

Βρίσκεται σε αχρηστία ή κατεστραμμένος θα έλεγα καλύτερα και φυσικά να μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω. Λέω αχρηστία γιατί το πρόγραμμα αναφέρει τη λέξη αντικατάσταση.

----------


## Xάρης

Πού θα τοποθετήσει τον ατομικό λέβητα πετρελαίου; 
Τη δεξαμενή;

----------

